# 0-8-0 Rivarossi



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Today I walked away from an S gage table and went to the HO section. The gentleman said for parts it is best to get them directly from the manufacturer. Hmmmmm

I got a box of HO, to check over for a friend. His wife got it from the dump. In it was a 1973 0-8-0 AHM/ Rivarossi needing attention. So I needed parts.

Depressed I went to my junk Lionel table to sooth my ego. Alais a small junk box of HO parts. Yes it was a couple of tenders and a 1975 0-8-0 Rivarossi chassis. Yippe! She is running now.. I wonder if I can buy it from him???


All I had to do was use the spring and brush for the motor. The tender needed another truck









The shell is missing the boiler front that is all that is left.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

T-Man,

Sometimes ya' just get lucky in life. Nice spy!

TJ


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

on top of everything i would re-motor the thing. of anyone on this forum you should know.


BTW, i dipped into steam again. BR78 made by Liliput.
mine is missing both front and rear trucks however. finding parts will be not fun for this model. started monitoring both US and Germany ebay for this...


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Thanks TJ
Fancy stuff Anton. You lost me on the remotor?
Actually the spare works too. Taht is what is shown in the picture.
I do need a new motor for the Pere Marquette Rivarossi.
WHere would I get a new motor?


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

*It's official*

I struck a deal with the owner and the little 0-8-0 is mine. No boiler front et all!


----------



## MacDaddy55 (Aug 19, 2008)

*Fyi!*

Hey T-man,
Maybe you already saw this but there is a listing in the AHM/Rivarossi section of HO for Can replacement motors for that Berkie you have...$22.50 plus 5.00 S&H. Not too shabby considering some LHS will charge you $35.00 plus shipping for certain motors, this being one of them! Is that your first 2-8-4? I just love this engine for its look and its pulling power, I have 5 of them!:thumbsup: That 0-8-0 goes for anywhere between $25-$90 so you did well my friend...enjoy!


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

I have only three worth mentioning, the switcher, Berk, and Blue Goose. The Goose is still running fine after all these years. Thanks for the info on the motor.


----------



## MacDaddy55 (Aug 19, 2008)

*Always looking!*

No Problem! Even when I'm not looking for myself...I keep my eyes open to stuff like this,it can be helpful!


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

It appears I have a square motor an early version I guess. It may not work. What do you think???












The motor changeout is here for the Pere Marquette


----------



## MacDaddy55 (Aug 19, 2008)

T-man I'd just replace it and upgrade...though it looks like you can Tinker with the best of them......that is dedication and very fulfilling. I try as I may to replace motors and such on my own and have had success but sometimes theres the "Horse that can't be rode"!:laugh::laugh: Keep up the good work and again great pickup!:thumbsup:


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

The Pere Marquette motor was changed out.

The changing thread.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

T-Man said:


> The Pere Marquette motor was changed out.


Wow, 4 years later................another blast from the past.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Longest re-build I ever heard about.....


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Not the longest, my 2223 took over 20 years to get it operating right. That is when I replaced the bushings and worm gears.

The motor was done in anther thread. These threads now have the pere Marquette tag.

I usually am a little better at linking threads but this was lost.


----------



## trainguru (Jun 28, 2011)

T-Man, is that square motor available from you? I have an 0-8-0 that needs a motor like that; are they compatible?


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

*the vendor*










This price list is four years old.

His ebay image


----------

